# Blue tooth



## Jeffearp (Oct 2, 2021)

I recently broke my iPhone SE which was the priority phone in my model three. I purchased an iPhone 13 mini attempted to Bluetooth link it to the car. After several tries it linked with the same name as my previous phone. I couldn’t tell which was which because they have the same name so I decided to “forget“ both phones and then link to my new phone. I successfully got it to forget my new phone but it would not forget the old phone. Now it will not recognize my new phone to link. Two questions: how do I get it to unforget my new phone? How do I get it to forget my old phone which is still listed as priority device?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Go to the "key" section first and remove the old phone from there. Then you should be able to remove it from Bluetooth devices.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

JasonF said:


> Go to the "key" section first and remove the old phone from there. Then you should be able to remove it from Bluetooth devices.


This is correct. Any phone used as keys should be removed from the key area to clear them as Bluetooth devices


----------



## Jeffearp (Oct 2, 2021)

JasonF said:


> Go to the "key" section first and remove the old phone from there. Then you should be able to remove it from Bluetooth devices.


Thanks!


----------

